

Should Farmers Give John Deere And Monsanto Their Data? - RougeFemme
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2014/01/21/264577744/should-farmers-give-john-deere-and-monsanto-their-data

======
kfcm
This will be the second year where I've placed data ownership in my farm
leases. Essentially, any data directly describing the farmland (geolocation,
soil types, nutrient levels, etc) is my data, and may not be given away except
as required by law or crop insurance.

Any data derived from or tied to farmland specific data (e.g., yield/acre) is
a joint product with the tenant, and requires approval from both tenant and
landlord/owner/agent.

Like Hell I'm going to let some 3rd party/parties mine data about my property
and sell it for their bottom line, and not give me squat.

And there will be a lot of farmers thinking the same way. My 85 year old dad--
who's never touched a computer in his life--got it instantly when I explained
what I wanted to do:

"This information thing you're talking about is a new commodity."

Bingo.

